# "Do-It-Yourself" Rat Toys



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

:idea: On a budget? Want new toys for your little fluff ball of love? Easy! Here's some fun, easy to make, "do-it-yourself" rat toys! I found these wonderful suggestions on another web site, but I thought they were so great that I wanted to share them with everyone! Enjoy! Always be safe. If you're unsure about your ability to make one of these toys, try asking a friend or parent for help. :wink: 

*~*~ Rat PiÃ±ata ~*~*
Lay some paper towels several layers thick (maybe three to five). Put some treats in the center - nuts, cheerios, peas, whatever your rat likes. Tie the paper towels together at the top with some string or something and then tie it to the top of the cage (low enough to reach, high enough to be a bit of a challenge). Add rats and watch as they chew away at their piÃ±ata!

*~*~ Play Ball ~*~*
Add a ping pong or tennis ball to the cage. Watch your rat enjoy rolling it around.

*~*~ Bless You ~*~*
Empty tissue box? Add rat. Enjoy.

*~*~ Tubes Tubes Wonderful Tubes ~*~*
Have an empty toilet paper or paper towel tube? Simply place it in the cage and watch your rats enjoy.

*~*~ Sock Ropes ~*~*
Have a sock with no mate? Consider cutting the sock into long strips and braiding them together. Tie it so it hangs from the top of the cage to make a nice climbing rope for your rat.

*~*~ There's a Rat in my Pocket! ~*~*
Have some old jeans you don't want or need? Cut around the pocket (so both sides are in tact) and place it in the cage. (Try to cut off excess strings). Your rats will love playing inside the pocket, or snuggling up inside when they're cold.

*~*~ Rat Hammock ~*~*
This one might require a bit of sewing skills depending on how clean you want it to look. Cut a large triangular piece of fabric (_perhaps from those jeans you ripped apart for the pocket_). Tie one end to the corner of the cage and tie the other ends to the sides. Thus making, rat hammock! Make sure its not so high that they can't reach it, but high enough that they hang a bit. Above all, make sure its sturdy and tight. Place an object about the weight of your rat(s) in it first when you tie it up to make sure it will hold the weight!

*~*~ Rat Bean Bag ~*~*
Hey, those jeans are coming to be a lot of use. (If you couldn't find some old jeans to tear apart, consider buying a cheap pair from a good will store. Make sure to wash them first before letting your fluff balls at it). Take the bottom part of a leg and cut it off so you have a piece as wide as the leg and at least six to eight inches long (maybe even more or less depending on the size of your rat). Sew one end shut so that only one end is open. Fill the bag with uncooked wheat grains, rice or small dried beans. Sew the other end shut. Tada, rat bean bag! On a hot day you can place the bean bag in the freezer for a minute, or on a cold day place it in the microwave for a minute. *Make sure not to make it too hot or too cold!* Watch your rat enjoy the cool, or the warmth! Even if you don't cool it or warm it, they'll love the bean bag!

*~*~ The Rat Pipe ~*~*
Can't afford those colorful tubes for your rat to play with? Here's a simple solution. Buy some flexible (or non flexible) PVC pipe from your local hardware store (if you're the fix-it type, you might have some laying around). Add rat. Enjoy. Make sure the pipe is clean and that there's no sharp edges.


These are just some of the many fun ideas that you can do. Almost anything can be a toy. Whatever you use, make sure it's clean, has no sharp edges, and is safe for your rat to play with. Have some more "do-it-yourself" toy ideas? Post them here!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

WoW! I've never thought of the bean bag trick for keeping my lil guys warm or cool. I should try that one day  ty!


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> WoW! I've never thought of the bean bag trick for keeping my lil guys warm or cool. I should try that one day  ty!


Just be careful about what you put inside of it. If they manage to tear it apart and eat the contents, make sure its safe to eat.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

O yeah! I know that all too well...LoL


----------

